# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Apple security update

## andynap

:thumb up: Apparently there is a security breach on the current iOS and the emails can be hacked. Apple loaded a patch last night. Took 1 hour here for the iPad. Good luck in St. Barts. :)

----------


## NHDiane

I powered up my iPad Air this morning and the patch was ready to go.  It took less than 5 minutes for me.

----------


## JEK

> Apparently there is a security breach on the current iOS and the emails can be hacked. Apple loaded a patch last night. Took 1 hour here for the iPad. Good luck in St. Barts. :)



7 minutes. 

iOS 7.0.6


Data Security


Available for: iPhone 4 and later, iPod touch (5th generation), iPad 2 and later


Impact: An attacker with a privileged network position may capture or modify data in sessions protected by SSL/TLS


Description: Secure Transport failed to validate the authenticity of the connection. This issue was addressed by restoring missing validation steps.

----------


## andynap

LOL. I'll have to check my connection speed.

----------


## KevinS

18 minutes, 4 for download, 14 for the install/reboot process.

----------


## JEK

I didn't time the install, just the download. I think island internet is getting faster.

----------


## JEK

A test

----------


## KevinS

Install time is going to vary based on processor speed.  You and Diane are on iPad Air, I'm on an iPad3, and I don't know what Andy is using.

----------


## andynap

Mini.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> iOS 7.0.6
> 
> 
> .




Do I need to worry about it if I haven't updated my phone to the lastest (visually inferior) operating system version?  I'm still on 6.1.3.

Thanks!

----------


## JEK

You have bigger issues.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> You have bigger issues.



Hahhaa!

Has there been any backlash over the change?  To me it looks cheap and cheesy.  Surely I'm not the only one who noticed this.

----------


## JEK

Most users have updated -- nearly 90 % -- many didn't care for the look, but the added features carried the day. Mostly.

----------


## NHDiane

This update hasn't hit my MacBook Pro yet....still waiting

----------


## JEK

> This update hasn't hit my MacBook Pro yet....still waiting



App Store under the Apple - it will be there. Took me a couple of hours to download nearly 800MBs.

----------


## JEK

> Hahhaa!
> 
> Has there been any backlash over the change?  To me it looks cheap and cheesy.  Surely I'm not the only one who noticed this.



  Here are the stats.

----------


## NHDiane

> App Store under the Apple - it will be there. Took me a couple of hours to download nearly 800MBs.



Won't it show up in my software updates that come automatically?  It just popped up on my iPad.

----------


## JEK

Depends. Are you on Mavericks?

----------


## NHDiane

No - do I even need it?

----------


## Petri

> No - do I even need it?



Probably not but the fix should be available for 10.7 and 10.8 as well (Lion & Mountain Lion).  There's an SSL bug that makes the encryption on the system unsecure -- a bit like having a lock on your door but any key works.  There's a good description about the bug (e.g. http://arstechnica.com/security/2014...-patched-macs/) and some rumours that it was by NSA..

----------

